# Anyone done any testing with Ultrasonic Extraction?



## Hackerman

I saw that it's on SkunkPharm's to-do list.  GW Pharm already has a patent on a method and device to do it (http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1="US+8445034+B1"&OS=).

Cavitation is used to remove, not only dirt, but mold, oil, blood and plenty of other adhered contaminants from just about any material. Kind of makes sense that it would knock those little trics right off the plant matter.

Using slightly heated Everclear might work for a solvent. Glycerin would be nice.

Just tossing it out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The link lead me to a page for a patent--do you have a link to the actual device?

I am not quite understanding your second sentence--is the cavitation knocking off all that mold, oil, blood, and trichs together?  Does it separate different substances, too?  I didn't see the device though....but am not sure that I would understand all the chemistry behind the process anyway.


----------



## AluminumMonster

@THG I believe he was saying, in the past cavitation has been used to remove those other things and that it is now being used to remove trichs as well. It has multiple uses...I think.


----------



## Hackerman

Yep, they use it now for blood, mold, etc. The use with cannabis is still new. The patent from GW Pharm tells me that they feel the process MAY have some merit.

The patent is dated May, 2013 so it would figure that they had been doing some experimentation with US extraction for some months before the patent date. And, that their experiments showed enough results to warrant a patent.

Take a look at the patents they own. They actually patented the process of decarboxylization. Not sure if they will ever be able to enforce it but.... they seem to have it.

Just another "out of the box" idea. I am especially interested in anything new for extraction because it's not totally developed and the methods they have now, don't excite me. Ice hash is OK but blasting butane, ISO and the other solvents just doesn't thrill me for everyday use.

And, I have had such bad luck with edibles that  a stronger, better, safer method would be real real cool (from my POV).

I do have a nice US device I used to use when I decapped  microprocessors. It's not a pro grade but it's a couple steps above the basic jewelry cleaner. I will get some Everclear and give this a whirl.

My problem with testing is that I need a volunteer. My tolerance is so high I'm not a good test subject. I'll get my guitar player to test it. LOL I ate 3 Rice Krispie treats at the gig last night and barely got a buzz. He ate one and I found him passed out in a both in the pool room. LMAO Also, I can only get 151 Everclear here but it's better than nothing. I will take some microscopic shots of the pot before US and after. And, if I can get a B and A of the Everclear, I'll do that (although, I'm not sure that will show anything).

This is a pretty simple and easy test. No reason not to run it just for S and G.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, I ordered one of these today. I found my old one but it's not heated and I think that's an absolute necessity.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-Tech-...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2209c722

This one has a 50 watt ultra and a 100w heater good to about 170F. That should be just about right. I think Everclear would be about 150F and glycerin a little less.

I may use dry sift in one test and straight buds for another.

Should be fun.


----------



## MR1

Pretty cool unit , not bad price.


----------



## Hackerman

Yeah, the price was certainly right. If it shows any promise at all, I can always go with a better one.


----------



## greenfriend

Hey Hackerman, if the 151 everclear doesn't cut it, add Zeolite 3A (google it) and you've got 200 proof ethanol on the cheap


----------



## Hackerman

Cool. Thanks. I get the unit Monday or Tuesday. I'll check it out.


----------



## Dman1234

I dont know what all this is about but i have an $800 ultrasonic unit so if anything good comes of it i will be interested.


----------



## Hackerman

Just FYI, I ran a number of tests with this method and the results were less than gratifying. LOL

I won't bother to post all the experiments or pics of the results but, water, glycerin and Everclear, all done hot and iced didn't show any better results with the ultrasonic unit than with the solvent itself.

Perhaps this unit is not sufficient power to do the job but the results that I got put this idea to bed.

Thanks


----------



## FrozenTrich

Hackerman said:


> OK, I ordered one of these today. I found my old one but it's not heated and I think that's an absolute necessity.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-Tech-...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2209c722
> 
> This one has a 50 watt ultra and a 100w heater good to about 170F. That should be just about right. I think Everclear would be about 150F and glycerin a little less.
> 
> I may use dry sift in one test and straight buds for another.
> 
> Should be fun.



Are you using your device for small amounts? How's your experience? I think it is not powerful enough for a commercial extraction. I find this quite intriguing: https://www.hielscher.com/fast-simple-ultrasonic-cannabis-extraction.htm
Has anybody already experience?


----------

